# Trailer Height & Head Room



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Our trailers are 6'6" and it's plenty, we have have some taller horses 15+H.

One thing I have noticed, if you back your horses out of the trailer they have the tendency to raise their head to help them look and place their feet to step down. I have seen horses hit their head doing so causing some anxiety to step down off the back and even their head higher. If you back out you might want to consider a taller trailer.

I turn mine around and let them walk out(not jump) and they will put their head down to look where to step out so I don't have an issue with them hitting their heads.

Not saying that unloading one way or the other better, mine can unload both ways, but it might be something to consider for trailer height depending on what you do.

Happy trailer shopping


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think it more common to find a trailer 7' or higher in height, and honestly it is more resale-able than a 6'6" trailer if the need arose. 
The lower height is fine for small horses only, that limits you that you could have safety issues if you tried to haul bigger or bought bigger to fit comfortably.
Also be concerned with trailer width as I have found the narrower trailer and shorter in height may go together... a stout horse may be squished or not fit in to narrow a trailer.
_*I*_ think of 6'6" high as a pony trailer, also narrower and shorter in stall length and width...make sure it is indeed long enough to comfortably fit your larger horses body.

Just make sure you have enough head-room that the ears don't touch as they get in or out nor if they were to toss their head inside the trailer...

_jmo..._


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

My first 16.2 Percheron mare could ride comfortably in a 6'6' trailer. 6'6" is fine for most light horses. The only reason to think more head space is when that pony is upgraded, what's going to replace it? Cheaper to buy once.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Left Hand Percherons said:


> My first 16.2 Percheron mare could ride comfortably in a 6'6' trailer.



Seriously...your mare fit without touching her ears as she got in or out?
Why then do so many squawk that they need 7'6" height....your Percheron is no tiny animal... _{I know you aren't kidding in your comment!!}_

My trailers are 7' clearance. I have my semi-stock as a step-up...2-horse is a ramp.
To purchase a lower ceiling height was "extra" and "special order" and then I found some got narrower and shorter in "stall" length.

My son is not quite 6'2" barefoot so I also don't want his noggin that close just in case he gets jerked off his feet and goes up before he goes down:shock:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

6'6" will work fine for your ponies; if it was me, 15 hands would be tallest horse that would go in a trailer that height. Good comments by horselovinguy on width and height. Many years ago, 6'6" was considered special order when most trailers were 6'3" -- now the new norm is 7'0" and 'specials' are over and above that height.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Go or a 7'. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

horselovinguy said:


> Seriously...your mare fit without touching her ears as she got in or out?
> Why then do so many squawk that they need 7'6" height....your Percheron is no tiny animal.




My current trailer is 7'3" and my 18H percherons fit fine. I have found width and length of stall to be even more important.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Seems like 7ft is going to be the magic number. Thanks everyone


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

6'6" and my boyfriend wouldn't even be able to load the horses xD Teehee <3

The extra room may not be a bad idea if you're planning to "upgrade" at some point.


----------



## Kwarren (Sep 24, 2013)

I have some horses that are almost sixteen hands and have hauled in 7 foot tall slant load with no problems.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I measured our current trailer today - It's only 6ft.
I guess that would really be more of a pony trailer than a horse trailer, wouldn't it?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

That's short!
Okay for a small pony...or goats.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

It's our first trailer. It's basically "in case of emergency."
We got the first workable one we could afford. 
Now we're going to try to get what we actually need.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's a picture of it.
The truck is a 1997 Ford Explorer Sport model, for reference.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Like everyone is saying, go extra tall and wide if you can. It really doesn't add a lot to the price of your trailer investment, but that extra 6" can make all the differnece between a claustrophobic box and a roomy tranport your horse won't mind loading in. Less risk of head bonking, better resale, and who knows how long you will have it or what horses are in your future.


----------

